# TDR - Toodyay Resources



## yogi-in-oz (3 January 2007)

Hi folks,

TDR ... up 23% today on no apparent 
news yet and good volume, so it looks like 
some early birds getting set, ahead of a 
two positive cycles  expected, over the
next week:

     03012007 ... minor and positive

05-10012007 ... expecting significant news
                         to trigger a BIG rally.

     12012007 ... positive cycle - finances?

19-22012007 ... minor and positive news

     30012007 ... 2 cycles here, should be
                         strong here.

     05022007 ... negative - finances??

09-12022007 ... negative news expected .

Cup and handle formation, currently showing
in TDR chart, too ..... 

Expect another similar spike, later in the
year for TDR, around 01-14082007.

More later.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding TDR.



=====


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 January 2007)

Hi folks,

TDR ..... on the move, though no news as yet ..... 

As per post above, expect positive news later this week
..... if so, TDR should remain positive, throughout this 
month.

STI is showing similar signs, which is not so 
extraordinary, as they both share the same 
signature time cycles.

have a great day

  yogi

P.S. ..... holding both TDR and STI


----------



## speves (28 January 2007)

Couldn't help noticing the rise in price and volume in TDR on Thursday, and it finished on a high. Does anybody know anything about this stock?


----------

